# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfarë lloji muzike preferoni ?

## Kryeplaku

Kur isha ne Shqiperi me beri teper pershtypje se neper radiot dhe kanalet televizive nuk degjoje gje tjeter vecse disa zhurma qe i quanin per muzike, ose disa kenge "terhiqe mos e keput" qe ne shume raste e ke te veshtire t'i ndash nga njera tjetra. E verteta eshte per mendimin tim se nje vend i rrenuar si Shqiperia nuk te jep asnje frymezim per cdo lloj krijimtarie prandaj eshte llogjike te jene te pakta kenget qe i'a vlejne sidhe te kopjohen muzikat e huaja te cilave i ngjiten vargje ne Shqip. Sidoqofte ekzistojne ne vendin tone artsiste premtues por fatkeqsisht "dheu qe e merr rryma e lumit e nxin ujin dhe keshtu gurralecet veshtire se duken".

Nejse megjithese jam i sigurte se ekzistojne shume Shqiptar qe dine ta ndajne te bukuren nga e shpifura do doja t'ju pyes edhe juve se cfare lloji muzike preferoni. Nese ju pelqejne shume lloje do ju lutesha te zgjidhni ate qe keni me shume deshire.

Une per vete e kam te veshtire te votoj meqenese kam qene perhere tifoz i se bukures dhe jo i emrit!

----------


## bingo-bomba

Sigurisht < hip pop > is dhe best of dhe besttt... pastaj rap pastaj edhe pak live music seshte keq te qeteson trurin edhe duet nganjere per femrat   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

< me shume respekt @bingo-bot >   :Lulja3:

----------


## selina_21

Edhe mu hip hop - techno - rrap... me pelqejne me shume.





I love MUSIC.
Music is my life.

----------


## Piskavica_

Pop music .....

----------


## StormAngel

Rock dhe metal. :shkelje syri: 
Më të preferuarat,pastaj vijnë tjerat e listës.

----------


## chicita_bonita

r & b , hip-hop , muzike shqipe qe ka lezet shpirti me e nigju tjeter latine kumbia o persmari i here edhe konge italione me pelqejne greke po e mo kaq mase kam len no i pa permen po kto jane qe me pelqejne me shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Shqip , englisht , kuptohet vetem hip hop - techno - rrap 

Keto popullore mundohem ti hum diku sdu  me ngjigju asi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## i_pakapshem

o kryeplak aman se ke bere krim. mos ma fut technon me nje vend me hip hop

sa per temen e preferuara ime qendron hip hop, por digjoj pak a shume cdo lloj muzike

kohet e fundit kam filluar te digjoj me shume muzike shqiptare

----------


## MiLaNiStE

popullore thqiptare

----------


## indrit gjoni

muve hip hop-jazz-bluz

----------


## Ana78

Kur kam qene ne Shiperi, nuk  kam pas degjuar kurre Popullore,ose te jem me e sakte rralle..
Tani qe jam larg, mendjen tek muzika Shqipe e kam,sidomos Populloret Shiptare (ska rendesi cfare krahine) mjafton te me pelqeje kenga..
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bledari

Vallaj me pelqen popullore shqiptare  :ngerdheshje:  vdes

----------


## Davius

Pelqej shume pop ballada, vertet jane relaksuese per shpirtin...

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Ne pergjithesi varet nga kenga ... nqs me pelqen ajo
ska shume rendesi se cfare muzike eshte.

----------


## La_Lune

British pop !!!

----------


## bunny

Mua me pelqen cikeze nga te gjitha...por voten ja dhashe Reggae...thjesht ngaqe ket e kam me xhan... :buzeqeshje: ..(lol)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Cdo lloj muzike me pelqen, por kur vjen puna te "kategoria me e preferuar", voten ja jap:

*popullore shqiptare*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eminemka

dihet ajo hip-hop rap

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Dance baby ...

----------


## REJDI

Preferenca ime : Hip-hop , rap , house !

Rejdi

----------

